

Mona Simpson: What Life in the Real World Costs - applecore
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/06/opinion/sunday/what-life-in-the-real-world-costs.html

======
sparkzilla
Casual readers may not realize that Mona Simpson is Steve Jobs' sister.

~~~
applecore
She's a great artist in her own right.

